# Yemen drone strike



## CQB (Apr 16, 2014)

An Australian and a New Zealander with links to terrorism were killed in November during a drone strike in Yemen, the New Zealand prime minister said on Wednesday.

John Key said he believed the New Zealander had attended a terrorist training camp. He said that among those killed in the strike were three known al-Qaida operatives.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/16/australian-new-zealander-killed-drone-yemen

(Muslim bin John, I always had trouble with the kiwi accent).


----------



## Flagg (Apr 17, 2014)

I can only hope it was Harmeet Sooden...that ungrateful piece of sh!t recovered by coalition forces in Iraq.

Looks like NZ has joined the club of countries with citizens snotted out by drone strike.

Hopefully there aren't any more Kiwis silly enough to do something so stupid.

NZ seems to have a pretty good history of immigrants(legal or otherwise) integrating well into NZ society....with one exception.....the Somali community in NZ can be described as anything but a culturally integrated success.

I could easily imagine an ethnic Somali or three carrying an NZ passport at risk of causing some trouble.


----------



## CQB (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been on & off the radio news and there's been no word of it. Fucks are not being given by this govt.


----------

